# AGB - rechtens?



## Rechenknecht (15 Januar 2004)

Hallo Forum,
habe hier einige AGB´s, die mir nicht ganz koscher vorkommen. Könnt ihr mal Bitte drüberlesen und mir eure Meinung posten?
(klare und für mich einwandfreie Punkte habe ich entfernt, so dass dort nur noch ... auftauchen)


> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen der xyz GmbH
> für Geschäfte mit Unternehmern
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

Hallo Rechenknecht!

AGB steht schon im Plural, daher ist das "s" überflüssig. Für das Apostroph kann man sogar richtig Internetprügel beziehen: http://www.deppenapostroph.de/ 

In meinen AGB habe ich folgende Passage eingesetzt um Fehler im Webshop abzufangen:



> *Vertragsabschluss*
> Mit dem Anklicken des Bestell-Buttons erklärt der Kunde verbindlich gegenüber ***, den Inhalt des Warenkorbes erwerben zu wollen. Der Vertrag wird erst mit Zusendung der Ware rechtskräftig geschlossen. Die elektronische Eingangsbestätigung bestätigt nur das korrekte Ausfüllen der Eingabemaske.



Ob ich damit die Begegnung mit einem Juristen überlebe ist nicht erprobt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Januar 2004)

@ Nebelwolf


Wie verhältst Du Dich, wenn die Ware auf dem Transport untergegangen ist oder verloren wurde?

Nur so zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.deppenapostroph.de/


AUA


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhältst Du Dich, wenn die Ware auf dem Transport untergegangen ist oder verloren wurde?


Das ist nicht klärungsbedürftig, weils im BGB steht:


> *BGB § 447 Gefahrübergang beim Versendungskauf*
> 
> (1) Versendet der Verkäufer auf Verlangen des Käufers die verkaufte Sache nach einem anderen Ort als dem Erfüllungsort, so geht die Gefahr auf den Käufer über, sobald der Verkäufer die Sache dem Spediteur, dem Frachtführer oder der sonst zur Ausführung der Versendung bestimmten Person oder Anstalt ausgeliefert hat.
> 
> (2) Hat der Käufer eine besondere Anweisung über die Art der Versendung erteilt und weicht der Verkäufer ohne dringenden Grund von der Anweisung ab, so ist der Verkäufer dem Käufer für den daraus entstehenden Schaden verantwortlich.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Januar 2004)

Einspruch, Euer Ehren

Die Vorschritft kenne ich, Voraussetzung für den Gefahrenübergang ist, dass ein Vertrag besteht.

Wenn in den AGB aber der Vertrag erst mit Zusendung geschlossen werden soll, gmeint ist wohl Absendung, dann sehe ich das von mir angesprochene Problem.

Wenn kein Vertrag, dann auch kein Gefahrenübergang.


----------



## Heiko (15 Januar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorschritft kenne ich, Voraussetzung für den Gefahrenübergang ist, dass ein Vertrag besteht.


Was genau mag einen Verkäufer zu einem Versand veranlassen, wenn nicht ein abgeschlossener Vertrag?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

Ich wußte doch, daß es gefährlich ist mit den Juristen!

Die Formulierung ändere ich ab. Klarer Fall von Meinungsaustausch, mit meiner Meinung gekommen, mit Jurists Meinung gegangen )))

Eigentlich sollte der Paketdienst allerdings nicht soooo viel verbummeln. Schlimmer sind die LKW-Fahrer, die regelmäßig die Zollunterlagen für die Umsatzsteuererstattung verbaseln. 

Nun wollte ich noch so als Tip für alle Webshopbetreiber auf die Dienste von _Russisch Inkasso_ hinweisen, aber leider ist die Seite verschwunden. 

So und nun wieder frisch ans Werk!
Den anderen hier einen schönen Feierabend
Nebelwolf


----------



## Rechenknecht (15 Januar 2004)

Danke erst mal für die Aufklärung. 
Finde 1b, 3a (12% Zinsen), 3g, 4a, 5f, 5h, und den ganzen 7´er Bloch anrüchig. 8b habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden.


PS. Es handelt sich um Software die ich seit über 10 Jahren benutze. Für die Softwarepflege habe ich einen Wartungsvertrag (vor Jahren) abgeschlossen. Jetzt soll ich vor der Installation einer neuen Version diese neuen AGB bestätigen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

In Sachen Versand habe ich diese Woche auch eine Lehre einstecken müssen, nämlich beim Postversand nach Ebayauktion.

Da hatte ich ein hochwertiges V&B-Geschirr erfolgreich versteigert, packte es sehr, sehr, sehr sorfältig in einen riesen Karton mit 2 Kg Seidenpapier und ohne Spannung in Luftposterfolie und sendete die Kiste mit 18 kg für schlappe 13 € ab.
Ankunft - schnell, aber zwei Teile zerbrochen. Der Käufer ging sofort zum Postamt zurück und dort wurde ihm erklärt, dass ein versichertes Postpaket einen Fall aus 1,5 m überstehen muss - das steht angeblich so in den AGB. Hintergrund - es wird alles maschinell verteilt und wenn mal ein Container gerade geleer wurde, fällt die nächst folgende Sendung 1,5 m tief in den neuen Container. Der Empfänger sollte die komplette Senung wieder zurück bringen, damit ein entsprechender Falltest durchgeführt werden könne - auf evtl. Schadenkosten des Empfängers!

Ergebnis - die Versandversicherung von Gottschalks Werbepartner (Deutsche Post AG / DHL) ist bei zerbrechlichen Gütern lediglich gegen Verlust was wert.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

Hallo Rechenknecht



			
				Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich um Software die ich seit über 10 Jahren benutze. Für die Softwarepflege habe ich einen Wartungsvertrag (vor Jahren) abgeschlossen. Jetzt soll ich vor der Installation einer neuen Version diese neuen AGB bestätigen.



Die Frage ist wie sich alte und neue AGB unterscheiden. Wenn Du die neue AGB nicht akzeptierst, müßte Dir ein Sonderkündigungsrecht zustehen. Hast Du schon mit dem Anbieter gesprochen, wie reagiert er? Es widerspricht meinem Rechtsempfinden, daß ein Anbieter in einem langfristigen Vertragsverhältnis einfach zu seinen Gunsten die AGB verändern kann. Aber ich bin nur juristischer Laie.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Rechenknecht (17 Januar 2004)

Vermutlich bin ich der Grund, weshalb neue AGB herausgegeben wurden.
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich von denen eine CD erhalten, die sich in meinem Laufwerk verlegt hat. Dafür wollte ich Ersatz. Habe ich bis Heute nicht durchsetzen können. Allerdings wollte ich bis her auch nicht mein gutes Verhältnis mit der Firma beschädigen. 
Nach den neuen AGB bin ich am überlegen, die Zusammenarbeit mit denen zu kündigen. Seit etwa 2 Jahren sind die Verbesserungen in der Software mit der Lupe zu suchen.

Noch eine Nachfrage zu den AGB:
Wenn eine Software das Bestätigen der AGB bei der Installation zwingend vorschreibt, um diese weiter zu führen, sind diese Vereinbarungen dann rechtsgültig vereinbart?


----------



## Counselor (17 Januar 2004)

Für Lizenzvereinbarungen über Standardsoftware mit Endverbrauchern gilt allgemein:

§ 305 BGB sieht vor, dass der Käufer *bei Vertragsschluss* auf die AGB hingewiesen wird, und von ihnen in zumutbarer Weise Kenntnis nehmen kann. Folglich müssen die AGB vor dem Kauf im Warenhaus zugänglich sein.

Daher müssen die AGB auf der Verpackung vollständig abgedruckt sein ('echter Schutzhüllenvertrag'). (BTW: Aushang im Warenhaus reicht nicht, da dem Verwender ein 'echter Schutzhüllenvertrag' zumutbar ist).

Klauseln, die erst daheim nach dem Auspacken der Software während der Installation eingesehen werden können, erfüllen diese Voraussetzung nicht. Auch nicht beigepackte Klauseln. Das gilt auch, wenn auf dem Karton auf die innenliegenden AGB hingewiesen wird oder wenn sie teilweise abgedruckt oder über ein Klarsichtfenster nur unvollständig sichtbar sind ('unechter Schutzhüllenvertrag').

Microsofts Klausel


> Sie müssen den Bestimmungen des beiliegenden Lizenzvertrags zustimmen, bevor Sie dieses Produkt benutzen können. Falls Sie den Bestimmungen dieses Lizenzvertrags nicht zustimmen, geben Sie bitte das unbenutzte Produkt unverzüglich gegen Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises zurück.



dürfte gegen das Klauselverbot eines Rücktrittsvorbehalts (§ 308 Ziff. 3 HS 1 BGB) verstoßen. Dieses Klauselverbot greift hier, weil der Aufdruck auf der Packung eine aufschiebende Bedingung ist, die zu einem ipso facto Wegfall der Pflicht von MS führt, dem Kunden das Nutzungsrecht an der Software zu übertragen (§§ 453 I, 433 I 1 BGB). Die Klausel steht im Zusammenhang mit den vertraglichen Beziehungen und es reicht bei Verbraucherverträgen sogar die ihre einmalige Verwendung, um sie als AGB zu qualifizieren (vgl. § 310 III Ziff. 2 BGB). Ferner dürfen die Einbeziehungsvoraussetzungen des § 305 BGB wegen § 306a BGB nicht durch anderweitige Vertragsgestaltungen umgangen werden. §§ 305 bis 310 BGB sind *zwingendes Recht*.

Außerdem dürfte ein Änderungsvertrag bzw. nachträgliche Einbeziehung während des Installationsvorgangs durch Drücken des Knopfes 'Ich stimme dem Lizenzvertrag zu' ehr zu verneinen sein. Der Kunde nimmt durch die Installation nur die ihm zustehende Nutzung der Software wahr.


----------

